# Michigan Grouse & Woodcock Hunting Dog Classic



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Induna said:


> You sound just like Rich:lol:


yuuuup :evil:


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Anybody hear the results? I heard a setter won but the name I was given wasn't on list. I heard Mike placed with his pointer, and Rich Hollister placed one of his setters. Looks like the MS did pretty good.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

1st Sposita
2nd FindtheBird
3rd Hollister


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Worm Dunker said:


> Anybody hear the results? I heard a setter won but the name I was given wasn't on list. I heard Mike placed with his pointer, and Rich Hollister placed one of his setters. Looks like the MS did pretty good.





2ESRGR8 said:


> 1st Sposita
> 2nd FindtheBird
> 3rd Hollister


All correct, plus yet another MS guy, Dan Jurek (Wirehair) received an honorable mention with a nice woodcock find by his Spinone, Guiness. The winner was a late entry and was also in the last brace. Amazingly, the winning dog had well-handled finds on a brace of grouse and a woodcock in the oppressive heat.
My Major had a nice, crisp run, a grouse find and finished strong (about 200 yards to the front).


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks to all those who helped put it on. If was a great way to spend a late summer Sunday. Next year I'll run the White Dog. He takes the heat a little better.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Congrats guys. Looks like a nice stake. Wish I could have stayed around for Sunday, but work was calling. Dan thats a nice looking Spinone!


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey, great job Mike! Glad to hear things worked out for you! 

I would have stuck around for the awards this afternoon, but I had a 2-year old who was missing her nap! She had a fun time seeing the horses and all the dogs, I didn't want to push my luck by keeping her out in that oppressive heat and souring her on the whole experience.

Thanks a lot to everyone involved. I had a great time on my run, despite my AWOL pointer! 

KW


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Congrats to the winners.

Made it out there Saturday and today to stop in for a few... I seem to have missed most of the M-S'ers... 

We called it quits by 11 both yesterday and today... I can't imagine how warm it was out there in the late afternoon...


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Congratulations fellas!!!!
And thanks to judges Terry and Brent for the long, hot days work in the saddle.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Congratulations fellas!!!!
> And thanks to judges Terry and Brent for the long, hot days work in the saddle.


Also a big THANKS to Bobby and his lovely wife Diane. They really showed me a lot and made me feel very welcome. I really enjoyed my first trip up there but, man was it hot!!!! I drew 2 of the last 5 braces and walked one other one as well. I didn't stick around for the winners but, obviously the best dog won. Any dog that can find a few birds in 90 degree heat when almost all other dogs failed is truly the a hunting dog champion.

Congrats to all the winners and thanks to everyone who worked so hard to make this event a fun one for many newbies.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

BIGSP said:


> Also a big THANKS to Bobby and his lovely wife Diane. They really showed me a lot and made me feel very welcome. I really enjoyed my first trip up there but, man was it hot!!!! I drew 2 of the last 5 braces and walked one other one as well. I didn't stick around for the winners but, obviously the best dog won. Any dog that can find a few birds in 90 degree heat when almost all other dogs failed is truly the a hunting dog champion.
> 
> Congrats to all the winners and thanks to everyone who worked so hard to make this event a fun one for many newbies.


I agree with all of the above and would just like to add that the MAFTC club volunteers (especially Bob) really work their (*$%^^$ off for this non-sanctioned event every year and deserve a bunch of credit.

I've entered it several times and win or lose, I always enjoy myself and look forward to meeting new folks with the same common interest (dogs and grouse hunting) while rubbing elbows and sometimes sharing a beer with those from trials past.

In my opinion, this is the mother of all the Michigan fun trials because it's literally the only one that is run on wild birds. If you have the opportunity, I highly recommend it.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

I enjoyed myself as well. Thanks to the team that put the show on. I felt very welcome. I am sure we will be back.


----------



## DUN ROVEN (Jun 10, 2004)

Shooting dog winners 
1st Elvis , Dave Terhar 
2nd Diesel , Ron Levitan 
3rd Brandi, Tom Vanacek 
All dogs had wild bird work. 

Derby 

1st Johnny, Minard 
2nd Mickey, Minard 
3rd Kate, Minard 

Hunting dog classic 
1st Shady, Ron Sposita 
2nd Major Mike Lareau 
3rd Dun Rovens Autumn Bones, Rich Hollister 
J.H.M. Guiness Dan Jurek 
All dogs placed on wild birds.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Thanks Rich!


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

MWF were you up there? I don't think we met! Sucks too, cause if I remember correctly you owe me a burger...

KW


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

DUN ROVEN said:


> Shooting dog winners
> 1st Elvis , Dave Terhar
> 2nd Diesel , Ron Levitan
> 3rd Brandi, Tom Vanacek
> ...


Thanks to all who entered, all who came and watched, all who helped to keep things moving and the patience the new folks had when things may have appeared to be confusing. The trial ran smooth, it really did. 11 braces and the last of us left the grounds at 5:30. That's good. 

We are an Amateur club, but in the summer trial only and only in the Derby stake, we open the stake to pro's. Summer/fall derby's are usually a small draw and the local Michigan pro's all cut their teeth as Amateurs and have supported the Amateur club through out the years. All other stakes in all our other trials are Amateur only. We appreciate their support and their entries, especially Bruce Minard this year with 9 derby entries (and a sweep of all the placements, that's unusual) Additionally the support of Vance Butler judging the Shooting Dog stake. Not to forget the other Judges this past weekend, Brent Peters in Derby & Hunt Dog, Ron Sposita, Rich Hollister & Terry Boatright.

A special thank you from all to Scott Winstead of Midland Michigan. Scott designed and crafted the plaques awarded to the Hunting Dog winners. Scott visited on Sunday, walked a number of braces, was left in the woods and walked out about 4 miles (with Ann Billings and Dale Ash) enjoyed lunch with us and then was so impressed with the history of the grounds, shown thru photos and such at the Alibi and at the format of the trial and the grounds, that he donated the plaques to the club. Scott creates these plaques for a number of organizations like ours, RGS, TU, DU, PF. If your club has a need please contact me and I will put you in contact with Scott.

And finally, our apologies again to Dale, Ann & Scott for leaving them stranded in the woods, not knowing their way around and waiting for quite some time to be picked up and returned to their trucks and back to the trial. Ann had her young niece with her and she seemed to hold up well. Ann called me and said she would be back.

Open Derby
1st, Kate, Minard, 2nd & 3rd Johnny & Mickey, I don't know which is which (my notes are 1000 miles away) but they are handled by Bruce and owned by Mary Beth Esser.
In order L-R Bruce Minard, Brent Peters, Mary Beth Esser, Ron Sposita, Jenny Minard










Amateur Shooting Dog

1st Elvis, Dave Terhaar: 2nd, Deisel, Captain Ron Levitan (Passin Time Charters), 3rd, Brandi, Tom Vanecek

L-R, The Terhaar kids, Dave Terhaar, Ron Levitan, Tom Vanecek










Michigan Grouse & Woodcock Hunting Dog Classic

1st Shady, Ron Sposita, Lew Setter: 2nd, Major, Mike Larue (that is a pointer), 3rd Bones, Rich Hollister, HM Guiness Dan Jurek & 2 other dogs of Mary Beth Esser/Lengling (not available for photo) 

L-R, Chuck Langstaff, Brent Peters, Ron Sposita, Mike Larue, Rich Hollister, kneeling, Terry Boatright, Dan Jurek


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I like that picture of Mikes dog. What due mean short hair them's fighting words!


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

k9wernet said:


> MWF were you up there? I don't think we met! Sucks too, cause if I remember correctly you owe me a burger...
> 
> KW


Yes, I was there on Saturday. Sorry I missed meeting you. I'll be back up at the end of the month for the National Amateur Championship. If you come up let me know, we'll get that burger.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Worm Dunker said:


> I like that picture of Mikes dog. What due mean short hair them's fighting words!


You don't know how often I hear that! 

Bob, I believe the caption for the open derby placings are a little mixed-up. This is what Rich posted and I think it's correct:
1st Johnny, Minard 
2nd Mickey, Minard 
3rd Kate, Minard


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

FindTheBird said:


> Bob, I believe the caption for the open derby placings are a little mixed-up. This is what Rich posted and I think it's correct:
> 1st Johnny, Minard
> 2nd Mickey, Minard
> 3rd Kate, Minard


I'll check when I get home later this week.


----------

